# Best damn gummy bear recipe



## Bigbruce420 (Dec 6, 2020)

This isn’t my recipe. It’s original poster was arthritis_sucks on icmag and it’s been my go to for a while now. Only difference is I use an immersion mixer once I add the oil. I also Decarb shatter separate and add it to the mix with the oil.








Originally Posted by Arthritis_sucks said:


> Gummy Recipe:
> 
> 1 big box jello (170 grams) ( two small packs)
> 6 tbsp knox gelatin
> ...


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 7, 2020)

Bigbruce420 said:


> This isn’t my recipe. It’s original poster was arthritis_sucks on icmag and it’s been my go to for a while now. Only difference is I use an immersion mixer once I add the oil. I also Decarb shatter separate and add it to the mix with the oil.


I love gummies! I just got some 200 proof food grade ethanol in that I'll be using to make a tincture in my magical butter machine from full melt bubble hash. Planning to make gummies with it and I might just try your recipe out.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 7, 2020)

jonnynobody said:


> I love gummies! I just got some 200 proof food grade ethanol in that I'll be using to make a tincture in my magical butter machine from full melt bubble hash. Planning to make gummies with it and I might just try your recipe out.


Need to find a 200 proof bottle , that would be badass for extractions! Where do you order that! I get Everclear 190 proof but pure alchohol sounds awesome for tinctures.


----------



## Tincandtoke (Dec 7, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Need to find a 200 proof bottle , that would be badass for extractions! Where do you order that! I get Everclear 190 proof but pure alchohol sounds awesome for tinctures.


 Dont want to post any external links but if you go to culinarysolvent.com it will give you an idea of what is available
Been making tincture for several months using 190 and thought about going to 200 proof but was unsure if it made a difference
Theres extractahol or something like that, culinary solvent may ship to some places that have tight regulation, maybe
Good luck

Currently working on infusing simple syrup with reduced tincture, so far pretty good products from the syrup but carbonation is giving me a problem




Some pics of my work from filtering after extraction, the third picture starting left is frozen flower, frozen flower with cold ethanol, a tincture in the pan reducing, then a tincture reduced to 5ml, finally a mason jar of ethanol that I use to clean the beakers that has several different strains, finally mixing the syrup with raspberry puree to make raspberry lime sorbet

Enjoy your tincture, lots of fun things to do with it!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 31, 2021)

How much cannaoil do I add and what’s the dose and how many does this make? 300 plus? What?


----------



## VpRoyalties (Feb 3, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> I love gummies! I just got some 200 proof food grade ethanol in that I'll be using to make a tincture in my magical butter machine from full melt bubble hash. Planning to make gummies with it and I might just try your recipe out.


How do you use the tincture to make gummies


----------



## VpRoyalties (Feb 3, 2021)

I made this tincture and don't know where to go from here , why is it two tones of green?


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 3, 2021)

VpRoyalties said:


> I made this tincture and don't know where to go from here , why is it two tones of green?


I haven't processed my alcohol tincture yet. Looks like some particulate separating in the mixture. I'd filter it through a coffee filter a couple times if needed. Then reduce on a coffee warmer to increase potency.


----------



## Tincandtoke (Feb 4, 2021)

You are going to have to reduce the tincture into something
Easiest is honey or coconut oil
You can use either in a gummy recipe

I use a small pot with a trivet on the bottom to keep the beaker off the bottom and provide stability

Here is the tincture, just out of the freezer ready for reduction
The pot and trivet, 1000ml beaker to do the reduction

Take a picture of your tincture from the side
What method did you use to make the tincture?
I suspect you have a lot of lipids and wax
Did you do a cold extraction, this saves the trouble of a lot of undesirables getting in your tincture

Finally, reduce the tincture by at least 3/4 using an electric heat source, no flame

I use a small fan by an open window to dissipate the alcohol fumes
I make simple syrup but honey is easier

Hope something here helps


----------



## perccobain (Mar 31, 2021)

Wow thanks for all the tips


----------



## perccobain (Mar 31, 2021)

i recently bought some from this LA company thecandydshop.us


----------

